# ما هي الفلزات؟



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

فلــــــــــــــــــــز:

فى علم الكيمياء تعنى كلمة *فلز metal* ( الأصل الإغريقي : ميتالون ) العنصر الكيميائي الذى يكون أيونات ( كاتيونات ) وله رابطة فلزية , كما يتم وصف الفلزات أيضا على أنها شبكة من الأيونات الموجبة ( كاتيونات ) داخل سحابة من الإلكترونات . وتقع الفلزات فى الثلاث مجموعات للعناصر التى تتميز بتأينها وخواصها , ومع أشباه الفلزاتواللا فلزات .وعند رسم خط مائل فى الجدول الدوري من البورون إلى البولونيوم فإن هاذ الخط يفصل الفلزات عن اللا فلزات , وتكون العناصر الواقعة على هذا الخط هى أشباه الفلزات , وتكون العناصر التى تقع أسفل يمين الخط هى الفلزات , والتى تقع أعلى يسار الخط هى اللا فلزات .
اللافلزات متوفرة فى الطبيعة أكثر من الفلزات , ولكن الفلزات تكون أغلب الجدول الدوري . ومن الفلزات المشهورة الألومنيوم , النحاس , الذهب , الحديد , الرصاص , الفضة , التيتانيوم , اليورانيوم , الزنك .
الصور المتآصلة للفلزات تميل لأن يكون لها بريق , لدنة , قابلة للطرق , موصلة , بينما اللا فلزات بصفة عامة تكون هشه ( اللا فلزات الصلبة ) بدون بريق , عازلة .
ويوجد تعريف حديث للفزات هى أن الفلزات توصيلها وتكافؤها يتعدى تركيبها الإلكتروني . ويفتح هذا التعريف الفرصة للبوليمرات الفلزية والفلزات العضوية الأخرى , والتى تم تصنيعها بالأبحاث المتقدمة ويتم إستخدامها فى الأجهزة ذات التقنية العالية .

الخـــواص الفيزيائيـــة:

الفلزات لها خواص فيزيائية مميزة : فإنها غالبا ما تكون لامعة ( لها بريق ) , ذات كثافة عالية , يمكن سحبها , يمكن طرقها , وغالبا لها درجة إنصهار عالية , كما أنها صلبة وجيدة التوصيل للكهرباءوالحرارة . ويرجع هذا بصفة عامة لكثافتها القليلة , وطراتها , بينما الفلزات ذات درجة حرارة الإنصهار القليلة تكون نشيطة ونادرا ما يمكن تواجدها فى حالتها العنصرية الفلزية .
خاصية التوصيل تحدث غالبا لأن كل ذرة يكون بها إلكترونات غير مرتبطة جيدا فى غلافها الأخير (إلكترون تكافؤ) , وعلى هذا فإن تكون ما يشبه البحر حول كاتيون نواة الفلز .
معظم الفلزات غير ثابتة كيميائيا , تتفاعل مع الأكسجين فى الهواء لتكوين أكاسيد بمرور الوقت ( الحديد يصدأ على مر السنين , يحترق البوتاسيوم فى ثواني , الفضة تفقد لمعانها فى شهور ). تتفاعل الفلزات القلوية أسرع , يتبعها الفلزات القلوية الترابية والتى توجد فى أيمن الجدول الدوري . وتأخذ الفلزات الإنتقالية وقت أطول لتتأكسد ( مثل الحديد , النحاس , النيكل ) بينما لا يتفاعل البالاديوم , الذهب , البلاتين مع الأكسجين الجوي على الإطلاق ( ولهذا يتم صنع المصاغ منهم ) . بعض الفلزات تكون طبقة ساترة من الأكسيد على سطحها والتى لا يمكن إختراقها بجزيئات الأكسجين ولهذا فإنها تحتفظ بخاصية اللمعان والتوصيل لعقود عديدة ( مثل الألومنيوم , بعض انواع الصلب , التيتانيوم وغيرها ) .
الطلاءوالطلاء الكهربي طريقتان جيدتان لمنع التأكسد .
السبائــــــك:
السبيكة هى خليط من الخواص الفلزية وتحتوى على الأقل عنصر فلزي واحد . مثال ذلك الصلب ( الحديد والكربون ) ,النحاس الأصفر ( النحاس والزنك) , البرونز ( النحاس والقصدير ) , دور ألومين ( الألومنيوم والنحاس ) . يتم تصنيع السبائك غالبا للتطبيقات الخاصة , مثل المحركات النفاثة , والتى تحتوى على أكتر من عشر عناصر .


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

لفهم التفسيرات القادمة يجب توافر الجدول الدوري

1-تكافؤ عناصر المجموعة 3A ثلاثي .لماذا؟

عند اثارة الذرة ينتقل احد الكترونات الغلاف S الخاجري الى احد مدارات P في نفس الغلاف و بذلك تصبح الذرة المثارة تحتوي على ثلاث الكترونات مفردة فتصبح ثلاثية التكافؤ.

2-تتناقص السالبية الكهربائية في المجموعة 3A من عنصر البورون B الى عنصر الالومنيوم Al ثم ترتفع تدريجيا بزيادة العد الذري.فما السر في ذلك ؟

لان الكترون np1 في البورون و الالومنيوم ياتي مباشرة بعد الكترونات nS2 اما باقي عناصر هذه المجموعة فان الكترون np1 ياتي بعد (n-1)d مباشرة و هذا يؤدي الى زيادة قوة جذب النواة للاكلترونات مما يعمنل على ارتفاع السالبية الكهربائية.

و كمثال على عناصر المجموعة 3A ندرس الالومنيوم AL 

---

الالومينوم :
-------

يعتبر الالومنيوم ثالث عنصر من حيث توافره في الطبيعة بعد الاوكسجين و السليكون

من خامات الالومنيوم :

1-البوكسيت Al2O3.3H2O او Al2O3.H2O 
2-الكريوليت ( فلوريد الصوديوم و الالمنيوم ) Na3AlF6
3-الكورندام ( اكسيد الالومنيوم غير النقي ) Al2O3 

و الان السؤال المعتاد:

كيف يتم الحصول على الالومنيوم في الصناعة من خام البوكسيت ؟

أولا:تجهيز الخام بطريقة باير :الهدف من العملية الحصول على اكسيد الالمنيوم النقي من البوكسيت

1-يعالج خام البوكسيت تحت ضغط مرتفع بمحلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المركز الساخن حيث تذوب اكاسيد الالمنيوم مكونة الومينات الصوديوم NaAlO2 و مخلفة الشوائب الارضية
Al2O3+NaOH.....>NaAlO2+H2O

2-و باضافة كمية نقية من الالومينات يترسب هيدروكسيد الالومنيوم حيث يفصل و يجفف و يسخن عند 1000 س تقريبا للحصول على اكسيد الالومنيوم النقي
Al(OH)3.....>Al2O3+H2O

ثانيا:طريقة شارلز هول للحصول على الالومنيوم من اكسيد الالومنيوم النقي:

1-بالتحليل الكهربائي للبوكسيت النقي Al2O3 الذائب في الكريوليت المصهور الذي يعمل على خفض درجة انصهار اكسيد الالومنيوم من 2000c-1000c 
2-عند مرور التيار الكهربائي في خلية التحليل:

أ-تتجه Al^+3 نحو الكاثود و تختزل الى الومنيوم

2Al^+3+6e^-1....>2Al

ب-تتجه O^-2 نحو الانود فينطلق الاوكسجين النشط الذي يتفاعل مع كربون الانود مكونا CO2 
3O^-2....>3O+6e^-1
3C+6O....>3CO2

و من المعادلة الاخيرة يمكننا ان نقول ان الاوكسجين الناتج عند الانود يتفاعل مع الكربون مكونا غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون و هذا ما يتطلب تبديل انود الكربون في خلية شارلز هول باستمرار.

---

ما زال الحديث مستمرا عن عنصر الالومنيوم

يتبع...


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

تفسيرات :

1-تستخدم سبيكة الالومنيوم القاسي ( سبيكة الدورلامين ) في صناعة هياكل الطائرات لانها تمتاز بالقساوة و خفة الوزن.

2-يستخدم الالومنيوم في صناعة اسلاك التوصيل الكهربائي بسبب القدرة العالية للالمنيوم على توصيل الكهرباء.

3-يستخدم الالمنيوم في تغطية خزانات و انابيب النفط لعكس اشعة الشمس عنها.

4-تصنع اطارات النوافذ من الالمنيوم لانه عند تعرض الالومنيوم للهواء الرطب فانه يتغطى بطبقة رقيقة من اكسيد الالومنيوم المائي Al2O3.nH2O التي تحمي الفلز من التآكل و بالتالي يصبح سطح الالومنيوم خاملا و لا يتآكل لتماسك الاكسيد.

معادلات :

Al+HCl....>AlCl3+H2
HCl مركز
Al+H2SO4.....>Al2(SO4)3+H2O+SO2
H2SO4 مركز
Al+NaOH+H2O......>NaAlO2.2H2O+H2
Al+O2....>Al2O3+Heat
Al+MnO2....>Mn+Al2O3+heat
Al+Fe2O3....>Fe+Al2O3+heat

التفاعل الاخير يسمى تفاعل الثيرميت.فما هو تفاعل الثيرميت ؟

و تفاعل الالومنيوم مع اكسيد الحديد 3 لينتج اكسيد الالومنيوم و ينطلق طاقة حرارية شديدة ( 3500 س ) و يستخدم هذا التفاعل في لحام و قطع المعادن

تفسيرات:

1-يستخدم مخلوط من الالومنيوم و بيركلورات الامونيوم NH4ClO4 في مركبات الفضاء كقوة دافعة للانطلاق الصواريخ لان الالمنيوم سوف يتفاعل مع بيركلورات الامونيوم فينتج أكسيد الالومنيوم و الحرارة المنطلقة من التفاعل تكون غازات ذات قوة دفع هائلة قادرة على دفع الصواريخ.

2-يحفظ حمض النيتريك في أوعية من الالومنيوم لان حمض النيتريك لا يؤثر على الالمنيوم سواء اكان مخففا ام مركزا لتكون طبقة واقية من اكسيد الالمنيوم على سطحه الداخلي يمنع تفاعل الحمض مع الالمنيوم.


اكسيد الالومنيوم Al2O3 :

معادلة تحضير اكسيد الالمنيوم من هيدروكسيد الالمنيوم الجيلاتيني هي :

Al(OH)3.3H2O.....>Al2O3+H2O
فوق السهم علامة delta 

معادلات :

Al2O3+HCl...>AlCl3+H2O
Al2O3+H2SO4....>Al2(SO4)3+H2O
Al2O3+NaOH....>NaAlO2+H2O

NaAlO2 لومينات الصوديوم

تفسيرات :

1-يسلك اكسيد الالمنيوم سلوك متردد لانه يتفاعل مع الاحماض و القواعد مكونا املاحا.

2-يستخدم مخلوط من كبريتات الالمنيوم و اكسيد الكالسيوم في ترويق الماء لان اكسيد الكالسيوم يتفاعل مع الماء مكونا محلولا قاعديا الذي يعمل على ترسيب هيردوكسيد الالمنيوم الجيلاتيني ( الهلامي ) الذي يهبط الى القاع حاملا معه المواد العالقة.
CaO+H2O....>Ca(OH)2
Al2(SO4)3+Ca(OH)2.....>Al(OH)3+CaSO4
Al(OH)3 راسب

مصطلح:

يطلق على الملح المزدوج الذي يحضر بخلط محلولين مشبعين ساخنين من كبريتات الالومنيوم و كبريتات تالبوتاسيوم و من ثم يترك المخلوط ليبرد اسم الشب البوتاسي و يعطى بالصيغة الكيميائية 
K2SO4.Al2(SO4)3.24H2O

انتهى الحديث عن الالومنيوم و لا زال الحديث قائما حول موضوع الفلزات.

يتبع... ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

سندرس الان عنصر الحديد Fe

----

خامات الحديد:

1-هيمتيت Fe2O3 و يسمى باكسيد الحديد 3
2-ماجنتيت Fe3O4 و يسمى باكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي
3-سيدرايت FeCO3 و يسمى بكبريتات الحديد
4-بيريت FeS2 و يسمى بكبريتيد الحديد
5-الليمونيت Fe2O3.3H2O و يسمى باكسيد الحديد 3 المائي

و الى السؤال المعتاد :

كيف نحصل على الحديد الزهر من خامات الحديد ؟

أولا:تحميص الخام:و تتم بتسخين الخام في الهواء بشدة و الهدف :
أ-طرد الرطوبة
ب-تحويل الخام الى الاكسيد Fe2O3 
ج-جعل الخام مساميا لكي يسهل اختزاله

FeCO3+O2....>Fe2O3+CO2
Fe3O4+O2...>Fe2O3

و فوق الاسهم علامة دلتا delta

ثانيا:الاختزال داخل الفرن اللافح:

1-يدخل الخام المحمص مع فحم الكوك و الحجر الجيري داخل الفرن اللافح.
2-يشعل تحت طبقة الفحم في الفرن و يدفع بتيار من الهواء الساخن فتحدث التفاعلات الكيميائية التالية:

C+O2....>CO2
CO2+C....>2CO
فوق الاسهم دلتا

Fe2O3+CO....>Fe3O4+CO2
Fe3O4+CO....>FeO+CO2
FeO+CO....>Fe+CO2

Fe الناتج هو حديد غفل و لم نحصل على حديد الزهر بعد

3-ينحل الحجر الجيري داخل الفرن اللافح بالحرارة معطيا اكسيد الكالسيوم الذي يتفاعل مع الرمل ( ثاني اكسيد السيليكون SiO2 ) مع خامس اكسيد الفسفور P2O5 مكونا خبث من سيليكات الكالسيوم و فوسفات الكالسيوم تحيط في الحديد لكي تمنع تأكسده.

CaCO3.....>CaO+CO2
فوق السهم رمز دلتا
CaO+SiO2....>CaSiO3
CaO+P2O5....>Ca3(PO4_2
Ca3(PO4)2 فوسفات الكالسيوم

و كما قلت ان الحديد الناتج هو حديد غفل و للحصول على حديد الزهر من الحديد الغفل نضعه في فرن لافح آخر مع نسبته من الحديد القديم و فحم الكوك و قليل من الحجر الجيري فنحصل على الحديد الزهر.

---

الحديد الزهر اما:

أ-زهر رمادي ( عندما يبرد مصهور الحديد ببطء )
ب-زهر أبيض ( عندما يبرد مصهور الحديد بسرعة )

و الان سؤال يطرأ على البال :

ما أثر وجود الكربون في الحديد؟

1-يعمل على زيادة صلابته
ب-قلة مرونته
3-خفض درجة انصهاره

الزهر اكثر صلابة و اقل مرونة و درجة انصهار
المطاوع يتميز بانه اعلى صلابة و اقل مرونة و يعتبر انقى انواع الحديد
الصلب نسبة الكربون به قد تصل الى 1.5 % و المنطاوع قد تصل الى 0.25 % اما الزهر فقد تصل الى 3.75 %.

و الان كيف يمكن الحصول على الحديد المطاوع من الحديد الزهر ؟

1-بتقليل نسبة الكربون في الحديد الزهر الى 0.25% باستخدام الفرن العاكس
2-بطانة الفرن العاكس من الهيمتيت Fe2CO3 التي تعمل على اكسدة الكربون و السيليكون و المنجنيز و الفسفور و الكبريت الموجود في الحديد الزهر حيث يتحول الكبريت و الفسفور الى غازات تتصاعد كما يتحول الكربون الى CO

Fe2CO3+C....>Fe+CO

3-و يتحول السيليكون وة المنجنيز الى خبث
4-يخرج الحديد المطاوع على شكل عجينة و يطرق بمطارق بخارية للتخلص من الخبث و يشكل حسب الشكل المطلوب.

و ايضا يجب ان نعرف.كيف يمكن الحصول على الحديد الصلب من الحديد الزهر؟

1-يشحن محول بسمر بالحديد الزهر و هو في الوضع الافقي ثم يعاد المحول الى الوضع الرأسي.

( بعض المصطلحات مثل محول بسمر و الفرن العاكس ساتطرق لها لاحقا )

2-يدفع بتيار من الهواء في قاع المحول حيث تتأكسد الشوائب الى خبث و يتأكسد الكربون الى غاز CO الذي يظهر على شكل شعلة من اللهب الازرق في فوهة المحول و يستمر امرار الهواء الى ان تخبو الشعلة.

3-يتم التوقف عن امرار تيار الهواء و تضاف الكمية المطلوبة من الكربون و بعض العناصر التي تعمل على زيادة صلابته مثل V ، Cr ، Mo ، Ti 

4-يمال المحول على احد محاوره و يصب المصهور في قوالب ليأخذ الشكل المطلوب.

بعض المصطلحات :

1-درفلة الصلب هي العملية التي يتم فيها امرار الحديد الصلب المصهور في درافيل للحصول على صائح من الحديد الصلب.

2-تقسية الحديد الصلب هي عملية تسخين الحديد الصلب لدرجة معينة قرابة 850 سيليزي ثم تبريده فجأة و بسرعة في ماء بارد.

3-تهذيب الحديد القاسي هي عملية تسخين الحديد القاسي بين 230 -300 س ثم يترك ليبرد تدريجيا.

4-السبيكة هي مادة تنتج من صهر فلزين او اكثر مع بعضهما و ترك المصهور ليبرد تدريجيا.

و لكن ما الهدف من:

1-تقسية الحديد الصلب.......> لزيادة صلابته الناتج عن ذوبان السيمنتيت ، كربيد الحديد Fe3 في الحديد
2-تهذيب الحديد........> لزيادة مرونته و تقل صلابته بسبب انفصال السيمنتيت
3-عمل السبائك....> زيادة صفات مرغوبة و التخلص من صفات رديئة


يتبع...


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

يصدأ الحديد عند تعرضه للهواء الرطب بسبب تكون هيدروكسيد الحديد 2 الذي يتأكسد الى هيدروكسيد الحديد 3 عند تعرضه للهواء الرطب :

Fe......>Fe^+2+2e^-1
2e^-+1/2O2+H2O....>2OH^-1
و بجمع المعادلتين
Fe+1/2O2+H2O....>Fe(OH)2


معادلات :

Fe+O2....>Fe3O4
Fe+H2O.....>Fe3O4+H2
Fe+S.....>FeS
Fe+Cl2....>FeCl3
Fe+HCl.....>FeCl2+H2
Fe+H2SO4....>FeSO4+H2
Fe+H2SO4....>FeSO4+Fe2(SO4)3+H2O+SO2
و الفرق بين المعادلتين الاخيرتين ان الاولى حمض الكبريتيك فيها مخفف و الثاني بها مركز ساخن
Fe+CuSO4....>FeSO4+Cu

معادلات الحديد تحتاج الى تركيز قليلا و لكن بالنهاية ستصبح سهلة جدا 

Fe+HNO3.....>Fe(NO3)2+NH4NO3+H2O
Fe+HNO3....>Fe(NO3)3+NO+H2O
Fe+HNO3.....>Fe(NO3)3+NO2+H2O

في الاولى HNO3 مخفف و في الثانية متوسط التركيز و في المعادلة الاخيرة مركز

تفسير:

يتوقف التفاعل عن اضافة حمض النيتريك شديد التركيز ( حمض النيتريك المدخن ) الى الحديد بسبب تكون طبقة واقية من أكسيد الحديد 3 على السطح الخارجي للحديد التي تمنع تلامس الحديد مع حمض النيتريك و يسمى الحديد في هذه الحالة بالحديد الخامل.

-------------


ساحاول تنظيم الوضع التالي بافضل شكل استطيع وضعه فيه



الاسهل ان تنظموه في جدول 


اكسيد الحديد 2 FeO :

معادلات التحضير له:

C2O4Fe....>FeO+CO+CO2
C2O4Fe اكسالات الحديد 2 ( لست متاكدا من الصيغة فان كنت على الخطأ ارجو تصحيحه لي )
Fe2O3+H2....>FeO+H2O
فوق السهم نضع 300c اي 300 درجة سيليزية
Fe3O4+H2....>FeO+H2O
فوق السهم 700 درجة سيليزية

التفاعل مع HCl :

FeO+HCl....>FeCl2+H2O

التفاعل مع حمض H2SO4 :

FeO+H2SO4....>FeSO4+H2O

التفاعل مع H2 :

FeO+H2....>Fe+H2O
فوق السهم 700c 

---

أكسيد الحديد 3 :

----------

معادلات التحضير:

Fe(OH)3....>Fe2O3+H2O
FeSO4...>Fe2O3+SO3+SO2
Fe2(SO4)3...>Fe2O3+SO3
و في المعادلات الثلاث فوق السهم رمز دلتا 

التفاعل مع حمض HCl :

Fe2O3+HCl....>FeCl3+H2O

التفاعل مع حمض H2SO4 :

Fe2O3+H2So4....>Fe2(SO4)3+H2O

التفاعل مع H2 :

Fe2O3+H2....>FeO+H2O
فوق السهم 300c 

Fe2O3+H2....>Fe+H2O

فوق السهم 700c 

--

أكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي :

Fe+O2...>Fe3O4
Fe+H2O...>Fe3O4+H2
و فوق الاسهم رمز دلتا

FeO+O2....>Fe3O4
Fe2O3...>Fe3O4+O2
فوق السهم رمز دلتا

التفاعل مع حمض HCl :

Fe3O4+H2SO4....>FeSO4+Fe2(SO4)3+H2O

التفاعل مع H2 :

Fe3O4+H2....>FeO+H2O
فوق السهم 300c 
Fe3O4+H2....>Fe+H2O
فوق السهم 700c


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## هيام مصطفى (14 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين كتيييييير بس يا ريت توضحو لي معنى المعادله دي برضو: Fe=Fe+++2C


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يحفظ مصر وأبناءها من كل شر.
جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات​


----------



## Ali94 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور يا ورد على المعلومات المفيدة:84:


----------

